# Reef Tank Lighting



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am looking for a light fixture for a 40 gallon breeder reef tank. The tank is 36"x18"x16" and I plan on keeping soft coral with only a select few LPS. I understand the importance of lighting, so I am willing to spend some extra money without going too crazy. I really enjoy the look of the open top tanks, so a fixture that can be mounted over open water would be nice. Here are a few ideas I have come up with:

Coralife High Output 4x39W T5 Lunar Aqualight - 36" : T5 & HO-T5

Aquatic Life 4X39W T5HO Light Fixture W/4-LED Lunar Lights - 36" : T5 & HO-T5


----------



## jeffnsa (Jan 3, 2012)

Either one would be good.


----------



## TL1000RSquid (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a couple corallife fixtures, they work alright but the reflectors aren't the greatest, not much better then the aquatraders fixtures that are half the price. I'd check out some of the Tek fixtures a little more money but if you decide to get more into it it'll support more things.


----------



## kangy (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a 36 inch 6x39W Tek Light over my 40g Breeder and LOVE IT! You could get away with a 4 bulb just fine, either of the fixtures you listed will work but with the 6 bulb you have more options on bulb combo's and can grow pretty much any coral you can get your hands on.

I just upgraded the bulbs in mine to the below: (order from back to front)
ATI Blue Plus
ATI Aquablue
ATI True Actinic
ATI Aquablue
ATI Purple Plus
ATI Coral Plus 


Sunlight Supply Tek Light High Output Fluorescent Lighting Fixtures


----------



## kangy (Nov 4, 2011)

Regarding the Tek fixtures being more expensive, while generally that is true I just looked at the prices on the links you posted and the 6 bulb Tek Light fixture falls right in the middle of those pricewise. So basically the same amount of money but two extra bulbs. It has two power cords (3 bulbs on each) so you can independantly time it. I have half come on an hour early and stay on an hour later than the other half so it gives a mini-transition from dusk-noon-dawn.

I have the mounting legs on mine since I'm running topless and had no where convenient and "pretty" to hang it from.


----------

